# Voting Time March Pic of the Month



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

sorry for the delay, been really busy workwise.
As usual, one vote per member and please no voting for your own pic,
http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,19578.0.html


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Soooo many great photos this month.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

bump..


----------



## daul77 (Jan 22, 2014)

Going with drews second pick. The bottle of yuengling 
Lager is a big factor there 😄


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

38 members entered pics, only 18 votes so far...possible death knell for pic of the month?


----------



## daul77 (Jan 22, 2014)

I really hope not 
I really enjoy pic of the month. And since were getting our pup in
3 weeks was planning on shooting oh, I don't know, 4,556 pictures.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Daul77 said:


> I really hope not
> I really enjoy pic of the month. And since were getting our pup in
> 3 weeks was planning on shooting oh, I don't know, 4,556 pictures.


well it's quite a lot of work each month to set it up, (the poll usually takes me about an hour to construct), so 18 votes isn't a good return for the time spent tbh


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

You'd think everyone who submitted a pic would take the time to vote. I love seeing all the pics, but I don't care about the competition so much. Perhaps we could just have monthly photo threads, basically what we have now, but without the competition. If we want to keep the comp. aspect, we could reduce the frequency (bi-monthly or seasonal) or have volunteers to set-up the poll. I'd be more than happy to do the April one.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Wonder if instead of "Random Photo" section we could have "Monthly Photo Contest" section with rotating pictures (like the random photos do now) of the previous month's pictures instead of the "random photos". Give it an automatic vote if you click the picture. Just thinkin' out loud.

You've done a great job over the last year getting this going harrigab. Think it should be a regular feature of HVF but not under the Recent posts but given it's very own section.

Off to the hills.

RBD


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

einspänner said:


> You'd think everyone who submitted a pic would take the time to vote. I love seeing all the pics, but I don't care about the competition so much. Perhaps we could just have monthly photo threads, basically what we have now, but without the competition. If we want to keep the comp. aspect, we could reduce the frequency (bi-monthly or seasonal) or have volunteers to set-up the poll. I'd be more than happy to do the April one.


 I think we should run the April one as per normal Ein, that way I think we'll have 12 monthly winners to make the calendar we talked about when the comp first started, we'll see how it goes and maybe hang fire before we do a May one though, if that sounds ok?


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

redbirddog said:


> Wonder if instead of "Random Photo" section we could have "Monthly Photo Contest" section with rotating pictures (like the random photos do now) of the previous month's pictures instead of the "random photos". Give it an automatic vote if you click the picture. Just thinkin' out loud.
> 
> You've done a great job over the last year getting this going harrigab. Think it should be a regular feature of HVF but not under the Recent posts but given it's very own section.
> 
> ...


it's not he lack of photos R, it's the lack of voters recently :, My initial idea for pic of the month was a long term idea so that we'd get V's during hunting, training, relaxing, seasonal scenery, maturing through shark attack to good mannered etc etc etc,, that's why I initiated the "one rule, pics must've been taken within the month of entry" criteria, just to stop repeat random pics popping up every month.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Post - Vote - the forum one of the few places were free thought is welcome - if the potm goes away - PIKE & I will miss it - all of us are VVinners when we get to share something we all love - OUR V's - I will vote 4 this - KEEP IT !!!!!!!!


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

I love looking at all the different pics of the pups from around the world. I have not been able to find a way to vote using Tapatalk. This has been my voting downfall this month. However, I just went online and voted


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Canadian said:


> I love looking at all the different pics of the pups from around the world. _*I have not been able to find a way to vote using Tapatalk*_. This has been my voting downfall this month. However, I just went online and voted


that's a valid point CE, (pun intended), perhaps if Admin upgraded the platform to something like V Bulletin (unintended pun) we'd get more traffic and posts. No disrespect to Calum, he's run the forum at his own expense now for several years, but, I, personally, think that we need a platform upgrade.


----------



## daul77 (Jan 22, 2014)

harrigab said:


> Daul77 said:
> 
> 
> > I really hope not
> ...


Even though I'm new around these parts I appreciate the time spent putting all this together. 
And I can see how all that work with no payoff can be frustrating. Any way to generate traffic to this specific thread? And also anyway to track or quantify the huge difference in voting last month compared to this month? 
Maybe it's cause nicer weather is rolling in
Ken


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Just voted!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

hmmm! we have a tie! well done to Drew and Canadian Expy, cracking pics ;D


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Thank you very much for the votes!! ;D 

I look forward to seeing all these lovely red faces. Great photos submitted by all!


----------

